# need a link to the emblems.....



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

Recently there was a post about the GTO emblems... can someone refresh my memory? Or anyone know of any custom made ones and who does them?


Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a thread with some emblem links;

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6209


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

www.carmotorsports.com


----------

